# China - Any good tour operators?



## julle (Jun 23, 2006)

My wife's life long wish has been to visit China, and now we are going!

Our wish list for things to see the trip will have a duration of several months. We plan on 3 weeks there.

We have alsays planned our travels outselves, but China is so unknown to us tjat we think we will purchase an organized tour. Several tour organizers plan individual trips, and the question now is, if anyone can recommend a tour operator?

Thank you so much

Julle


----------



## JoAnn (Jun 23, 2006)

We have done 3 tours (and going on a 4th with them in September) with Grand Circle Tours www.gct.com and highly recommend them.  Have friends who went on GC's China trip and said it was very good.  

Check out their website to see how you like their itinerary and prices.  We feel we got good value for our trips and always had very informed tour guides who were with us the whole trip, plus 'step-on' guides in various cities and countries.  

If you want more information, please feel free to email me or pm me.  Also, if you decide to go with GC, let me know and by giving them our name, we both get a discount on our next trip.


----------



## JillChang (Jun 23, 2006)

www.toureast.com is based in Canada, but they do a lot of land only tour in China and is very good.


----------



## jancurious (Jun 30, 2006)

Try Friendly Planet tours:  http://www.friendlyplanet.com/

We did a tour with them to India & it was a great value, very high-level 5 star hotels & wonderful tour guide.  We plan on using them again when we go to China in 2007.

Jan


----------



## davhu1 (Jun 30, 2006)

http://www.ritztours.com/


----------

